# lg lcd displays invalid format



## dopeskwyd (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm on a sony vaio with an Intel(R) 945GM controlling my graphics. i'm trying to connect to my 42" lg lcd via the vga ports on both items and all io get is an "invalid format" on the display, simutaneously my desktop monitor turns off. i've tried several resolutions big and small and different color settings for the external display...and can't find ANYTHING to keep the monitor from switching off. i know you guys know this... hook a brotha up!

thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Check the owner's manual for the LCD TV and find out if it lists the video formats it supports on the VGA input port. Then set the external video output to a matching video format. Does your video controller support simultaneous operation of two displays?


----------

